# Wie Heilbutt zubereiten ?



## Knurrhahn (16. Juni 2006)

Ich möchte morgen Abend Heilbutt braten, habe keinen Plan.
Es ist ein ziemlich dickes Teil und ich wollt  Steaks daraus schneiden.
Ich esse Fisch am liebsten gebraten aus der Pfanne.
Hat jemand von euch ein Rezept.
Oder soll ich ihn anders zubereiten.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## fjordbutt (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wie Heilbutt zubereiten ?*

also ich sag nur räuchern:k  sehr schmackhaft, wie gewohnt in lauge einlegen, aufgrund der kurzen zeit ruhig etwas mehr reinmachen und abend frisch räuchern, leggerst#6


----------



## Acipenser (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wie Heilbutt zubereiten ?*

Hmmm

gebraten aus der Pfanne
sind aber dicke Teile

Nimm ein gutes Olivenöl, brate die Steaks kurz bei großer Hitze an (gut vorheizen), Hitze reduzieren, Deckel drauf und bei kleiner Flamme langsam durchziehen lassen. 

Ansonsten, wenn es auch anders zubereitet sein darf:
entsprechend große Auflaufform nehmen
Zwiebeln und Knoblauch gut glasig dünsten, Lorbeer dazu, Paprika in Streifen oder Würfeln und wenn Du magst, noch Zuccini und/oder Aubergine dazu, fein gewürfelte Gürkchen, Olivenscheiben und polpa di pomodore (Tomatenwürfel aus der Dose) und was Du so hast an frischen mediterranen Kräutern. Salzen, Pfeffern. Alles zusammenschwenken und in die Auflaufform geben, den Fisch (am Besten als Filets) darauf legen und im Ofen garen. Das kannst Du zum Schluss auch mit Creme Fraiche übergiessen und überbacken oder statt der Creme Fraiche frisch gehobelten Parmesan drüber geben.

Muss jetzt selbst für Töchterchen etwas kochen, sonst würden mir gewiss noch ein paar Leckereien einfallen.

Mahlzeit


----------



## Salmonelle (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wie Heilbutt zubereiten ?*

Hallo Knurri,
schon mal beim Webkoch gewesen?
Mein Brüderlein köchelt da auchn büschen mit, sonst wär ich da auch nich so schnell drauf gekommen. Teste mich selbst grad mit meinen Heilifilets durch diverse Rezepte.
Guckst du  http://www.webkoch.de/db/stichwortanzeige.html/1973/Heilbutt
hab noch keinen Favoriten gefunden

Gruß


----------



## Raisingwulf (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wie Heilbutt zubereiten ?*



			
				Acipenser schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm
> 
> gebraten aus der Pfanne
> sind aber dicke Teile
> ...


 
Sach ma - das hört sich an wie ein Standartrezept für alles - schmeckt das dann nicht ein bisschen wie Pizza?|kopfkrat 

Gruß


----------



## Knurrhahn (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wie Heilbutt zubereiten ?*

Hi Leute
Vielen Dank für eure Tipps.
Filets konnte ich aus meinen Heili nicht mehr schneiden.
Ich habe ihn geviertelt  eingefroren mitgebracht.
Bei den Versuchen nach dem Auftauen da noch irgend etwas raus zuschneiden ist er mir zerfallen.
Also habe ich mich entschlossen einen Römertopf mit Kräuter zu füllen und den Heili darin zu backen.
In zwei Stunden werde ich und meine Gäste wissen ob es schmeckt oder nicht.
Wenn nicht muss die Soße von meiner Frau wieder alles rausreißen.
@ Salmonelle
Tolles Kochbuch.
Ich hatte nur nicht alle Zutaten für das ein oder andere Rezept.
Und leider keine Zeit mehr sie noch zu besorgen.
Sonst hätte ich bestimmt etwas daraus gekocht.
Gruß Knurri!#h


----------



## Pete (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wie Heilbutt zubereiten ?*

also, knurri: die mit abstand leckerste art heilbutt zuzubereiten, ist ihn in scheiben in butter-rosenpaprika-weißwein-fond schonend zu dünsten...dazu pellkartoffeln und n feiner gurkensalat mit dill und fertig ist der gaumenschmaus...


----------



## Acipenser (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wie Heilbutt zubereiten ?*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> also, knurri: die mit abstand leckerste art heilbutt zuzubereiten, ist ihn in scheiben in butter-rosenpaprika-weißwein-fond schonend zu dünsten...dazu pellkartoffeln und n feiner gurkensalat mit dill und fertig ist der gaumenschmaus...



Und den Fond nachher mit Sahne, Creme Fraiche oder Schmand andicken...

@Raisingwulf: das ist in der Tat ein Grundrezept für vieles, auch für Fisch - halt mediterran. Probier das mal aus, schmeckt auch gut mit Dorsch (in mundgerechten Stücken zuletzt dazu geben und es dann Dorschgulasch nennen). Geschmacklich hat das allerdings mit Pizza wenig zu tun, die sieht bei mir dann doch anders aus.

@Knurrhahn: Römertopf ist eine klasse Idee, Möglichkeit wäre auch gewesen mit Kräutern in der Alufolie im Ofen. Auch dabei hast Du die vielfältigsten Variationsmöglichkeiten.

Mahlzeit und guten Appetit und sag uns doch bitte, wie es geschmeckt hat


----------



## fjord-dusty (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wie Heilbutt zubereiten ?*

Neulich von einem norwegischen Sternekoch zubereitet gegessen und wirklich lecker:

"Ovnsbakt Kveite, 
Soya og Ingefærsmør, Asparges, Petit pois pure"

Heilifilets leicht mit gesalzener Butter eingepinselt, frisch gemahlener Pfeffer drueber, ein grosses Rosmarin-Blaettchen draufgelegt und im Ofen gegart.
Feingeschnittene Ingwerstueckchen in Soya marinieren, in geschmolzener Butter glasig werden lassen, leicht abschmecken und an den Heilbutt geben. 

Serviert wurde das ganze an feinem Erbspuerree, dazu gab es gruenen Spargel. 
Ich hatte das Vergnuegen, bei der Zubereitung zuschauen zu koennen, da das Ganze in der Kueche in unserer Anlage zubereitet wurde. Bloed nur, dass wir nicht immer so verpflegt werden...  

Sehr pur, extrem lecker. Yummie! #6


----------



## Raisingwulf (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wie Heilbutt zubereiten ?*

@Raisingwulf: das ist in der Tat ein Grundrezept für vieles, auch für Fisch - halt mediterran. 

Ich werd mich mal rantrauen - auf Deine Verantwortung.|kopfkrat 

Gruß


----------



## MobyDicky (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wie Heilbutt zubereiten ?*



			
				Acipenser schrieb:
			
		

> Und den Fond nachher mit Sahne, Creme Fraiche oder Schmand andicken...


 
Nen Fond macht man sämig --> andicken kann man ne Frau :q 

Ist aber ein leckeres Rezept , danke !#6


----------



## Acipenser (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wie Heilbutt zubereiten ?*

@Raisingwulf: ich habe das noch nicht mit Heilbutt probiert, aber mit Dorsch und Rochen. Bei den Gemüsen kannst Du das weglassen, was Du nicht magst (nicht jeder mag Oliven und Gürkchen in der Sauce), aber vergiss nicht frische Kräuter rein zu tun (Thymian, Oregano, Majoran, Estragon - kann an alles gut im Balkonkasten halten)

@MobyDick: wird aber teuer auf Dauer, da mache ich doch lieber mal was falsch und dicke den Fond an - oder auch die Sauce

@fjord-dusty: klingt lecker, da kommt der Eigengeschamck des Fisches am Besten zur Geltung, wenn nur spärlich gewürzt wird und mit Butter gegart. Dazu ein paar Kartöffelchen, mehr brauchts eigentlich nicht -ausser einem guten Riesling. Ich esse zwar super gerne Sterne-Küche, aber ich habe ein mentales Problem mit geviertelten Erbsenachteln und modernen Geschmacks-Kreationen. Da bin ich doch sehr konservativ. Aber Hauptsache es ist lecker gewesen.

Ich habe von einem Rezept gehört, wo der Fisch (hier: Lachs) mit Römme überzogen und im Ofen gegart wird. Habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, sollte aber auch etwas gutes sein.

Mahlzeit


----------



## Acipenser (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wie Heilbutt zubereiten ?*

was ich auch gerne mache ist aus den Gräten einen Fond kochen, den andicken mit Sahne - ansämen geht auch - und darin dann die Fischfilets garen. Da hast Du auch alle Variationsmöglichkeiten.

Mahlzeit


----------



## manuelafun (15. September 2006)

*AW: Wie Heilbutt zubereiten ?*

kannstdu mir erkären wie man heilbutt räuchert ? Gruß manuela|kopfkrat


----------



## chippog (21. September 2006)

*AW: Wie Heilbutt zubereiten ?*

da fange ich endlich einen heilbutt und dann soll ich den geilen geschmack wegräuchern???? nur über meine leiche! wenn es leider ein grösserer war, sprich heilbuttstücke im gefrierer, würde ich den ziemlich wahrscheinlich schnellstens auftauen und zwar in nicht zu warmem wasser mit einem esslöffel meeressalz(!!!) pro liter, trockentupfen, an den hautfreien stellen scharf anbraten und ihn dann im backofen mit etwas weisswein backen. der sud kommt mit in die weissweinsosse, in die mit gewinn eine hand voll granat (nordseekrabben) und zwar kurz vor dem servieren gegeben wird. kartoffeln samt gemüse und oder salat eurer wahl runden ab. zum römertopf sei noch erwähnt, dass er wenn für fisch danach nicht mehr für anderes fleisch benutzt werden sollte. wenn ich so viel heilbutt wie knurri hätte, würde ich sicherlich auch möglicherweise andere rezepte probieren. das beste was ich allerdings je gegessen habe war just ein (fast) im ganzen gebackener heilbutt (77 cm) bei 150°C just mit weissweinsosse ohne gross rumzuwürzen! unbeschreiblich! räuchern? ich werd zum tier... chipp auf'm woodootripp...


----------

